# Buffed.de schickt mich immer falsch



## Trolltreter (26. April 2009)

Hi,
ich hab folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich buffed.de besuche werde ich zu www.wowdata.buffed.de weitergeleitet. Wie kann ich das ausstellen?

PS: Ich benutze den FirefoxBrowser habe aber soweit ich weiß nichts umgestellt o.ä.


Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## LittleFay (29. April 2009)

Du klickst nicht zufällig auf einen Favoriten-Link/Lesezeichen in deinem Browser?


----------



## Trolltreter (30. April 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Du klickst nicht zufällig auf einen Favoriten-Link/Lesezeichen in deinem Browser?



Nein ich gebe es ganz normal in der Adressenzeile ein und drücke auf Enter.

Und meine Favoriten-Liste ist leer.


----------



## Dalmus (30. April 2009)

Kam mir sehr merkwürdig vor, als ich das das erste mal gelesen habe.

Dann wollte ich heute Morgen noch schnell die Angelquest machen vor der Arbeit und wollt noch schnell bei den Kommentaren der Quest schaun. Also ab auf buffed.de, doch bevor ich noch den Namen der Quest in der Suchzeile eintragen konnte, wurde ich auch schon weitergeleitet auf eine Seite, auf der ich noch nie war.

battleforge.buffed.de

Sehr merkwürdig das Ganze. Oo


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2009)

hehe, vlt. ein feature?

[IRONIE]
Buffed speichert eure am meisten besuchte "Unterseite" und leitet euch dahin um.
[/IRONIE]


----------



## Dalmus (30. April 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> hehe, vlt. ein feature?
> 
> [IRONIE]
> Buffed speichert eure am meisten besuchte "Unterseite" und leitet euch dahin um.
> [/IRONIE]


Gegen diese Feature hätte ich ja noch nicht einmal was, aber anscheinend läuft das anders.
Buffed speichert die Surfgewohnheiten und leitet einen dann in Bereiche weiter, die man noch nicht kennt.
Nach dem Motto: "Das kennt er noch nicht, das muß er mal gesehen haben". *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2009)

kann auch sein.

aber ich werde beim aufrufen von www.buffed.de auf www.buffed.de/start weitergeleitet


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Kam mir sehr merkwürdig vor, als ich das das erste mal gelesen habe.
> 
> Dann wollte ich heute Morgen noch schnell die Angelquest machen vor der Arbeit und wollt noch schnell bei den Kommentaren der Quest schaun. Also ab auf buffed.de, doch bevor ich noch den Namen der Quest in der Suchzeile eintragen konnte, wurde ich auch schon weitergeleitet auf eine Seite, auf der ich noch nie war.
> 
> ...



Also, wenn du oben neben dem Suchfeld ausversehen auf den Battleforge-Banner geklickt hast, landest du auf battleforge.buffed.de


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> kann auch sein.
> 
> aber ich werde beim aufrufen von www.buffed.de auf www.buffed.de/start weitergeleitet



Das ist bei einem "neu-Besuch" alle 12 Stunden normal.


----------



## Dalmus (30. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also, wenn du oben neben dem Suchfeld ausversehen auf den Battleforge-Banner geklickt hast, landest du auf battleforge.buffed.de


Hm, ok, früher Morgen, noch keinen Kaffee getrunken... könnte tatsächlich passiert sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolltreter (30. April 2009)

Also mit dem "Erlebe-etwas-was-du-nicht-kennst" haut bei mir nicht so ganz hin, ehr "Beliebteste-Unterseite-wird-gespeichert".

verklicken oder so tue ich mich auch nicht, denn ich gebe es ja ganz normal in die Adresszeile ein.

PS: www.buffed.de und buffed.de/start gehen einwandfrei!
PPS: Andere Adressen ohne www. (z.B. einfach nur google.de) gehen ganz normal.


----------



## Trolltreter (14. Juni 2009)

Need immer noch Hilfe!  o.O


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung, was Du da anklickst oder eingibst.

Habe eben mal buffed.de eingegeben und der Link wandelte sich in buffed.de/start um.
Damit bin ich dann auf der vordersten Portalseite - also alles normal.

Ich benutze Firefox mit NoScript und AdBlockPlus.

greetz


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2009)

Trolltreter schrieb:


> Need immer noch Hilfe!  o.O



Das Problem ist, dass dein Problem nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Wenn diese "Umleitung" auf eine schwarze Seite alle 12 Stunden neu passiert ist das normal. Manchmal ist da auch Werbung zu sehen.


----------



## Trolltreter (9. August 2009)

Ne, das ganze läuft so ab:

-ich gebe in die Adressezeile meines Firefox-Browsers "buffed.de" ein und drücke Enter

-es öffnet sich die Seite "http://wowdata.buffed.de/"

-wenn ich www.buffed.de eingebe öffnet sich dir richtige Seite bzw. die schwarze Seite mit Werbung


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. August 2009)

sicher, dass du, wenn du buffed.de eingibst nich einen scroll nach unten machst und das erste was dort erscheint ist wowdata.buffed.de?


----------



## Trolltreter (10. August 2009)

So sieht das bei mir aus, hoffentlich versteht es jetzt jeder ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz5Zk4ht984


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2009)

Trolltreter schrieb:


> So sieht das bei mir aus, hoffentlich versteht es jetzt jeder ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz5Zk4ht984



Ich hatte mich auf die erste, innovative (per Video) Detail-Erklärung bei einer Support-Anfrage gefreut und dann ist ads Video auf Privat gestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolltreter (10. August 2009)

hmm so jetzt müsste es gehn ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2009)

Trolltreter schrieb:


> hmm so jetzt müsste es gehn ^^



Entfern mal die buffed-URLs aus deiner Browser-Chronic bzw. dem Verlauf...Das schaut aus, als würde der Browser nur falsch in seinem eigenen Verlauf springen, möglicherweise auf die "am häufigsten aufgerufene" (Sub-)Domain.


----------



## Trolltreter (10. August 2009)

Ne geht trotzdem nicht, aber falls das jetzt zu kompliziert wird ist auch net schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. August 2009)

tritt das problem nur beim safari auf oder noch bei anderen browsern?


----------



## Trolltreter (10. August 2009)

-Ist Firefox, habe nur Safari-Mod.  
-Das Problem tritt nur bei Firefox auf. 
-Bei Internetexplorer und Safari geht alles einwandfrei.
-Das Problem tritt auch nur bei buffed.de auf andere Seiten ohne www. funktionieren


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2009)

Trolltreter schrieb:


> -Ist Firefox, habe nur Safari-Mod.
> -Das Problem tritt nur bei Firefox auf.
> -Bei Internetexplorer und Safari geht alles einwandfrei.
> -Das Problem tritt auch nur bei buffed.de auf andere Seiten ohne www. funktionieren



Wir haben aber keine Umleitungsbridge oder ähnliches drin, dass diese Umleitung erzeugen könnte. Das muss am Browser liegen.


----------

